# Red-eye puffer



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Got a good shot of my red-eye puffer today


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

This was mine. I called him Damian
Just sold him 2 weeks ago....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh that red eye puffer! I was told they're blackish water fish, and super rare. Arghh lol good find!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Nice! I'll be keeping my eyes open for another  These puffers are fresh water, not brackish. God help me if I ever get into brackish puffers I'll have tanks everywhere!


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a 5" brackish Spotted Puffer (sorry for crappy pic. as it never stops moving)










And I also have 2 freshwater Avacado Puffers as well as Figure 8's and Pea Puffers


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

oh! the avacado puffer is beautiful! How big do they get? I also have pea puffers. Puffers are definitely turning into my fish of choice


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Both of mine are 3 to 3.5" long. I believe they can grow to around 5" at full size.
I might be selling mine if you're interested?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hmm, I might be....I'll pm you


----------

